# Allergy testing incredibly helpful



## gfinster (Jan 11, 2001)

After undergoing food allergy tests, I discovered I was allergic to soy, peanut and coconut. I NEVER would have guessed it! I thought it was dairy all this time and I'm not at all reactive to dairy. I did discover soy is in just about everything and peanut oil and vegetable (soy) oil are the number one and two oils used in fastfood and restaraunt cooking. Since I've eliminated these from my diet, my IBS is GREATLY improved, especially D attacks with nausea. I highly recommend getting tested and eliminate those things that you know for sure you will react to. It sure is nice to have some objective facts to work with and it didn't take very long, was barely uncomfortable and my insurance paid for it!


----------

